
Ask HN: Do you use terminal based GUI applications? - ceronman
I&#x27;m not referring to the typical CLI application that you call from the command prompt with some arguments and wait for the output. I&#x27;m referring to the kind of applications that draw an ascii-like user interface in the terminal. Examples include: vim, top, midnight commander or NetHack.<p>Is there any of these apps that you use frequently? Is there any particular thing that you like about these interfaces?
======
cimmanom
The only ones I use you might think of as command line tools. top. Apache’s
monitoring tools via Lynx. Etc.

What I like about them is that they’re information-dense and extremely
performant; and a bit more discoverable than a CLI. What I dislike about them
is that they tend to be poor at surfacing or highlighting _important_
information or providing context. And they’re far less discoverable than a
modern GUI.

------
gunnarde
tmux + vim also screen from time to time

